# Anyone ever added a temp gauge to their tractor?



## Leldon Lockart (Aug 12, 2020)

My 3810D has a light but no temp gauge. Has anyone added a guage to there tractor. If so could you direct me to the gauge you installed if you are happy with it?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

You will need a fitting adapter as Yanmar uses what Japan offers. I forget what standard that is. It's been discussed many times and several folks have put aftermarket automotive gages on the tractors.


----------



## Leldon Lockart (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks Maverick. Wonder if anyone can refer me to the needed fitting adapter?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/TGA-M.htm

m16-1.5 threads in Yanmar.


----------



## Blake1610d (Aug 16, 2020)

Leldon Lockart said:


> Thanks Maverick. Wonder if anyone can refer me to the needed fitting adapter?


m16x1.5 fit my 1610d. Most chain auto parts stores sell after market mechanical temp gauges with the sending unit already fit with the flare nut. Then, you buy a pack of brass adapter options (usually hanging near gauges) and they usually have a m16x1.5 male by female flare for the sending unit.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

https://www.hoyetractor.com/PROD/TGAUGEKIT.htm


----------



## rfoxinc (Aug 30, 2020)

I used an inline hose adapter from Glowshift on my Kubota.
I drilled and tapped it to 1/4 NPT and used HD clamps.
The gauge is a Sunpro that came from a swap meet [$1]


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

rfoxinc said:


> I used an inline hose adapter from Glowshift on my Kubota.
> I drilled and tapped it to 1/4 NPT and used HD clamps.
> The gauge is a Sunpro that came from a swap meet [$1]


Nice work. Wish these tractors had room on the dash to simple add one right there. Where you place your gauge, I put my horn switch.


----------



## clark james (Jan 15, 2020)

I've seen a lot of tractors, but never one with a horn. Where do you use your horn?

cj


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I use mine mainly when passing traffic that don't want to get over and out of the way. Having made an attempt at a little humor the fact is these old grey market Yanmars came with horns. Why they needed them in the rice paddies I don't know. I converted mine to an old fashioned model T oooogah horn. Make's my wife smile at me when I honk at her. https://www.harborfreight.com/110-d...iOcN53E4NB8iu-j5q_yFMMLMSVBcAuqxoCU3wQAvD_BwE


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I use the horn on my Cockshutt 60 to get the wife's attention if I need something, or just to say howdy! Or scare the crap out of the cat!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

clark james said:


> I've seen a lot of tractors, but never one with a horn. Where do you use your horn?
> cj


Places like the UK require them when on the road traveling from one food plot to another. 

As for whey the tractors have them in Japan, I have no clue. 

I did pass 2 horse riders out on the roadway once this summer. Didn't honk. I was hauling in top gear nearing the limits of the SMV at a whooping 15mph. WOW.


----------

